# Fische haben  empfindliches Riechorgan, stört Gummigeruch von Folien?



## teichfolie (17. März 2012)

Vielfach werden Fischteiche und Koiteiche mit EPDM-Teichfolie hergestellt. EPDM oder Kautschukfolie ist eine Gummifolie - die natürlich auch nach Gummi riecht!

Fische haben ein besonders empfindliches Riechorgan und der Gummigeruch soll sich auf das Wohlempfinden der Fische auswirken oder sogar das Wachstum der Fische behindern / verlangsamen ?!

Wer kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fische haben  empfindliches Riechorgan, stört Gummigeruch von Folien?*

sorry aber für mich hört sich das an wie
 "lass ja nicht den Filter durchlaufen ,bei dem vielen Wasser das da raus kommt läuft dir dein Teich über" 

EPDM hat  bei meinem Teichbau weniger gerochen, als die auf dauer giftige mit krebserregende Stoffen belastete PVC folien an denen man in so manchen Bauhäusern vorbei läuft.

Mein Teichberater hier in der Nähe hat mir ausdrücklich zu EPDM Teichfolie geraten und auf keinem Fall EPDM Dachfolie zu benutzen. (Die müssen nicht zwingend Schadstofffrei/arm sein)

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick 

der einen wohlriechenden Koiteich hat


----------



## teichfolie (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fische haben  empfindliches Riechorgan, stört Gummigeruch von Folien?*

Hallo

ja ist interessant, dass Deine EPDM nicht so gerochen hat!
Hängt wohl auch vom Hersteller ab?

Der Berater war auf jeden Fall gut, denn eine Dachfolie EPDM riecht viel stärker


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fische haben  empfindliches Riechorgan, stört Gummigeruch von Folien?*

Hi Jan,

im Gegensatz zu meiner letztes Jahr eingezogenen EPDM-Folie stanken die PVC-Folien die ersten Tage wie die Pest. (die EPDM roch kaum) Nach ein paar Tagen waren dort jedenfalls die Ausdünnstungen schon ziemlich verflogen.Nach 5-6 Monaten im Teich, solange sollte ein Teich mindestens einfahren bevor die ersten Fische einziehen, dürfte für die Fisch kaum noch was riechbar sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Doc (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fische haben  empfindliches Riechorgan, stört Gummigeruch von Folien?*

Man liest bei EPDM immer häufiger, dass diese rissig werden etc., und das wohl nicht erst in 10 - 20 Jahren ... ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich nicht wieder PVC nehmen soll .... 25 Jahre sprechen da ja fast für sich selbst?

OHA ... dass wars dann wohl mit neuer Folie *lach* ... 5-6 Monate? Und die Fische ... ja ehm ...


----------

